# Lässt sich nciht compilen



## forum (17. Jan 2007)

```
// Source File Name:   QuizModul.java

package Modules;

import Network.Network;
import Network.NetworkListener;
import Password.Password;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.StringTokenizer;
import javax.swing.*;

// Referenced classes of package Modules:
//            Module, ModuleHandler

public class QuizModul
    implements Module, NetworkListener
{
    class DelayedMessage
        implements Runnable
    {

        public void run()
        {
            try
            {
                Thread.sleep(delay);
                network.sendString(message, 0);
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable) { }
        }

        long delay;
        Network network;
        String message;
        final QuizModul this$0;

        public DelayedMessage(Network network1, String s, float f)
        {
            this$0 = QuizModul.this;
            super();
            delay = 0L;
            message = "";
            delay = (long)f;
            message = s;
            network = network1;
            (new Thread(this)).start();
        }
    }


    public QuizModul()
    {
        mainPanel = new JPanel();
        loggedIn = false;
        nickname = "";
        passwort = "";
        channel = "";
        answerSillyboy = false;
        currentRound = 0;
        questionCount = 0;
        rightAnswers = 0;
        currentQuestion = "";
    }

    public String getName()
    {
        return "Quiz";
    }

    public void addModuleHandler(ModuleHandler modulehandler)
    {
        modulehandler.message("KZ-Quiz Ist geladen... ok =)");
        handler = modulehandler;
    }

    public JComponent getGuiElement()
    {
        return mainPanel;
    }

    public void init()
    {
        learnQuestions = false;
        answerQuestions = false;
        answerMath = false;
        usePercentRule = false;
        answerDelay = 2500;
        answerDelayPerChar = 300F;
        mainPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(3, 3, 3, 3));
        JPanel jpanel = new JPanel();
        JButton jbutton = new JButton("LOGIN");
        JButton jbutton1 = new JButton("EXIT");
        final JTextField nickField = new JTextField();
        final JPasswordField passField = new JPasswordField();
        final JTextField channelField = new JTextField();
        jpanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "KZ-Einstellungen:"));
        jpanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(4, 2));
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Nickname:"));
        jpanel.add(nickField);
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Passwort:"));
        jpanel.add(passField);
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Channel:"));
        jpanel.add(channelField);
        jpanel.add(jbutton);
        jpanel.add(jbutton1);
        final QuizModul networkListener = this;
        jbutton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                if(network == null && !loggedIn)
                {
                    nickname = nickField.getText();
                    passwort = new String(passField.getPassword());
                    channel = channelField.getText();
                    network = new Network(networkListener);
                    handler.message(">>> Erfolgreich mit dem KZ-Chat verbunden!");
                } else
                {
                    handler.message(">>> Evtl. schon Verbunden? =)");
                }
            }

            final JTextField val$nickField;
            final JPasswordField val$passField;
            final JTextField val$channelField;
            final QuizModul val$networkListener;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                nickField = jtextfield;
                passField = jpasswordfield;
                channelField = jtextfield1;
                networkListener = quizmodul1;
                super();
            }
        });
        jbutton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                if(network != null)
                    network.disconnect();
                else
                    handler.message(">>> Evtl. schon Verbunden? =)");
            }

            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                super();
            }
        });
        JPanel jpanel1 = new JPanel();
        jpanel1.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "KZ-Einstellungen:"));
        jpanel1.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 2));
        jpanel1.add(new JLabel("KZ-URL:"));
        jpanel1.add(scriptField);
        JPanel jpanel2 = new JPanel();
        final JComboBox delayBox = new JComboBox();
        final JComboBox delayPerCharBox = new JComboBox();
        delayBox.addItem("1");
        delayBox.addItem("50");
        delayBox.addItem("100");
        delayBox.addItem("200");
        delayBox.addItem("400");
        delayBox.addItem("800");
        delayBox.addItem("1000");
        delayBox.addItem("2000");
        delayBox.addItem("3000");
        delayBox.addItem("4000");
        delayBox.addItem("4500");
        delayBox.addItem("4750");
        delayBox.addItem("5000");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("30");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("50");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("100");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("200");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("300");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("325");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("350");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("375");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("400");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("425");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("450");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("475");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("500");
        delayBox.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerDelay = Integer.parseInt(delayBox.getSelectedItem().toString());
            }

            final JComboBox val$delayBox;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                delayBox = jcombobox;
                super();
            }
        });
        delayPerCharBox.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerDelayPerChar = (float)Integer.parseInt(delayPerCharBox.getSelectedItem().toString());
            }

            final JComboBox val$delayPerCharBox;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                delayPerCharBox = jcombobox;
                super();
            }
        });
        jpanel2.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "Antwortverz\366gerung:"));
        jpanel2.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 2));
        jpanel2.add(new JLabel("Mindestverz\366gerung: "));
        jpanel2.add(delayBox);
        jpanel2.add(new JLabel("Zeitverz\366gerung pro Zeichen: "));
        jpanel2.add(delayPerCharBox);
        JPanel jpanel3 = new JPanel();
        final JCheckBox optionLearn = new JCheckBox("KZ-Textfragen Lernen");
        final JCheckBox optionAnswer = new JCheckBox("KZ-Textfragen beantworten");
        final JCheckBox optionMath = new JCheckBox("KZ-Mathefragen beantworten");
        JCheckBox jcheckbox = new JCheckBox("10% Regel einhalten");
        final JCheckBox optionSillyboy = new JCheckBox("KZ-S.M.P");
        optionLearn.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                learnQuestions = optionLearn.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionLearn;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                optionLearn = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        optionAnswer.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerQuestions = optionAnswer.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionAnswer;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        optionMath.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerMath = optionMath.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionMath;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                optionMath = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        jcheckbox.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                usePercentRule = optionAnswer.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionAnswer;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        optionSillyboy.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerSillyboy = optionSillyboy.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionSillyboy;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                optionSillyboy = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        jpanel3.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "KZ-Optionen:"));
        jpanel3.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 2));
        jpanel3.add(optionLearn);
        jpanel3.add(optionAnswer);
        jpanel3.add(optionMath);
        jpanel3.add(optionSillyboy);
        JPanel jpanel4 = new JPanel();
        JButton jbutton2 = new JButton("DB-Update");
        final JLabel questionCountLabel = new JLabel("DB Fragen: Keine");
        jbutton2.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                questionCountLabel.setText((new StringBuilder()).append("DB-ONline: ").append(getDatacount(scriptField.getText())).toString());
            }

            final JLabel val$questionCountLabel;
            final QuizModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = QuizModul.this;
                questionCountLabel = jlabel;
                super();
            }
        });
        jpanel4.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "DB-statistik:"));
        jpanel4.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        jpanel4.add(questionCountLabel, "Center");
        jpanel4.add(jbutton2, "South");
        mainPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        JPanel jpanel5 = new JPanel();
        jpanel5.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        jpanel5.add(jpanel1, "North");
        jpanel5.add(jpanel4, "Center");
        JPanel jpanel6 = new JPanel();
        jpanel6.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        jpanel6.add(jpanel2, "South");
        jpanel6.add(jpanel3, "North");
        JPanel jpanel7 = new JPanel();
        jpanel7.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 10));
        jpanel7.add(jpanel6);
        jpanel7.add(jpanel5);
        mainPanel.add(jpanel, "North");
        mainPanel.add(jpanel7, "Center");
    }

    public void kill()
    {
    }

    public void stringRecieved(Network network1, String s)
    {
        StringTokenizer stringtokenizer = new StringTokenizer(s, "\0");
        String s1 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
        if(s1.equals("(") && !loggedIn)
        {
            String s2 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            handler.message(">>> Sende Logindaten...");
            network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("n\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(nickname).append("\0").append(Password.getPasswd(passwort, s2)).toString(), 0);
        }
        if(s1.equals("a") && !loggedIn)
        {
            handler.message(">>> Login OK! =)");
            loggedIn = true;
            network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("a\0").append(channel).toString(), 0);
        }
        if(s1.equals("k") && !loggedIn)
        {
            handler.message(">>> Fehler beim Login aufgetreten!");
            network1.disconnect();
        }
        if(s1.equals("4"))
        {
            String s3 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            StringTokenizer stringtokenizer1 = new StringTokenizer(s3, "|");
            String s6 = stringtokenizer1.nextToken();
            handler.message((new StringBuilder()).append(">>> ").append(s6).append(" pingt dich! =(").toString());
            network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("h\0").append(s3).toString(), 0);
        }
        if(s1.equals("e"))
        {
            String s4 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            String s5 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            String s7 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            if(s4.equalsIgnoreCase("James"))
            {
                if(s7.indexOf("Es ist soweit,") != -1)
                {
                    handler.message(">>> Anfang einer Quizrunde.");
                    network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\000/ok").toString(), 0);
                    handler.message(">>> Nickname angemeldet!");
                }
                if((s7.startsWith("Genau _") || s7.startsWith("Zeit vorbei") || s7.startsWith("Die Zeit")) && (learnQuestions || answerSillyboy))
                {
                    handler.message(">>> Antwort erkannt, versuche in die KZ-DB zu schreiben.");
                    String s8 = s7.substring(s7.indexOf("\260R18\260_") + 6, s7.indexOf("_\260r\260"));
                    if(answerSillyboy)
                        network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(s8).toString(), 0);
                    if(learnQuestions)
                        addAnswer(currentQuestion, s8, scriptField.getText());
                }
                if(s7.startsWith("\260B18\260"))
                {
                    s7 = s7.replaceFirst("\260B18\260_", "");
                    currentQuestion = s7.substring(0, s7.indexOf("_\260r\260"));
                    if(answerQuestions)
                    {
                        String s9 = getAnswer(currentQuestion, scriptField.getText());
                        handler.message((new StringBuilder()).append("Quiz> Suche  in der KZ-DB => ").append(s9).toString());
                        if(!s9.equals("null"))
                        {
                            float f = 0.0F;
                            f = (float)s9.length() * answerDelayPerChar;
                            if(f < (float)answerDelay)
                                f = answerDelay;
                            new DelayedMessage(network1, (new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(s9.toLowerCase()).toString(), f);
                        }
                    }
                    if(currentQuestion.startsWith("Nennen Sie die gesuchte Zahl: ") && answerMath)
                    {
                        handler.message(">>> Rechne Mathefrage...");
                        currentQuestion = currentQuestion.replaceFirst("Nennen Sie die gesuchte Zahl: ", "");
                        int i = 0;
                        StringTokenizer stringtokenizer2 = new StringTokenizer(currentQuestion);
                        String s10 = "";
                        int j;
                        try
                        {
                            j = Integer.parseInt(stringtokenizer2.nextToken());
                        }
                        catch(Exception exception)
                        {
                            j = 0;
                        }
                        s10 = stringtokenizer2.nextToken();
                        int k;
                        try
                        {
                            k = Integer.parseInt(stringtokenizer2.nextToken());
                        }
                        catch(Exception exception1)
                        {
                            k = 0;
                        }
                        stringtokenizer2.nextToken();
                        int l;
                        try
                        {
                            l = Integer.parseInt(stringtokenizer2.nextToken());
                        }
                        catch(Exception exception2)
                        {
                            l = 0;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("plus"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l - k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = l - j;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j + k;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("minus"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l + k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = j - l;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j - k;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("mal"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l / k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = l / j;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j * k;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("durch"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l * k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = j / l;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j / k;
                        }
                        handler.message((new StringBuilder()).append(">>> Mathefrage ausgerechnet! (").append(i).append(")").toString());
                        new DelayedMessage(network1, (new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(i).toString(), answerDelay);
                    }
                }
            }
        }
    }

    public void connectionLost(Network network1)
    {
        if(network != null)
        {
            handler.message(">>> Verbindung zu KZ-Chat verloren! =(");
            network = null;
            loggedIn = false;
        }
    }

    public void stringSend(Network network1, String s)
    {
    }

    public String getDatacount(String s)
    {
        String s1;
        URL url = new URL((new StringBuilder()).append(s).append("?action=count").toString());
        BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openConnection().getInputStream()));
        s1 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s1 == null || !s1.equals(""))
            handler.message(">>> Fehler beim  der KZ-DB (Falsche Quelle?)");
        s1 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s1 != null)
            return s1;
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_110;
        Throwable throwable;
        throwable;
        handler.message(">>> Fehler beim  der KZ-DB (Falsche Quelle?)");
        return "-1";
    }

    public String getAnswer(String s, String s1)
    {
        String s2;
        URL url = new URL((new StringBuilder()).append(s1).append("?action=search&q=").append(URLEncoder.encode(s)).toString());
        BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openConnection().getInputStream()));
        s2 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s2 == null || !s2.equals(""))
            handler.message(">>> Fehler beim  der KZ-DB (Falsche Quelle?)");
        s2 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s2 != null && !s2.equals(""))
            return s2;
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_130;
        Throwable throwable;
        throwable;
        handler.message(">>> Fehler beim  der KZ-DB (Falsche Quelle?)");
        return "null";
    }

    public void addAnswer(String s, String s1, String s2)
    {
        try
        {
            URL url = new URL((new StringBuilder()).append(s2).append("?action=add&q=").append(URLEncoder.encode(s)).append("&a=").append(URLEncoder.encode(s1)).toString());
            BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openConnection().getInputStream()));
            String s3 = bufferedreader.readLine();
            if(s3 == null || !s3.equals(""))
                handler.message(">>> Fehler beim  der KZ-DB (Falsche Quelle?)");
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable)
        {
            handler.message(">>> Fehler beim  der KZ-DB (Falsche Quelle?)");
        }
    }

    private ModuleHandler handler;
    private JPanel mainPanel;
    private boolean loggedIn;
    private String nickname;
    private String passwort;
    private String channel;
    private final JTextField scriptField = new JTextField("http://profiurl.pr.ohost.de/index.php");
    private boolean learnQuestions;
    private boolean answerQuestions;
    private boolean answerMath;
    private boolean usePercentRule;
    private boolean answerSillyboy;
    private int answerDelay;
    private float answerDelayPerChar;
    private Network network;
    private int currentRound;
    private int questionCount;
    private int rightAnswers;
    private String currentQuestion;















}
```

Das soll anscheind der fehler sein 

Throwable throwable;
throwable;

Naja habe noch nicht so große erfahrung würde mich freuen wenn mir einer hilft !


----------



## SlaterB (17. Jan 2007)

jo diese beiden Zeilen müssen entfernt werden,
was ist deine Frage dazu?

benutzte zum Entfernen die Taste über Return 

ne, ansonsten kann man dazu nix sagen, du weißt wahrschein selber nicht, welche Funktion diese Zeilen hatten/ haben sollen?
also komplett raus, wenn es dann nicht zu anderen Fehlern kommt


----------



## Forum back (17. Jan 2007)

```
package Modules;

import Network.Network;
import Network.NetworkListener;
import Password.Password;
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.StringTokenizer;
import javax.swing.*;

// Referenced classes of package Modules:
//            Module, ModuleHandler

public class WordmixModul
    implements Module, NetworkListener
{
    class DelayedMessage
        implements Runnable
    {

        public void run()
        {
            try
            {
                Thread.sleep(delay);
                network.sendString(message, 0);
            }
            catch(Throwable throwable) { }
        }

        long delay;
        Network network;
        String message;
        final WordmixModul this$0;

        public DelayedMessage(Network network1, String s, float f)
        {
            this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
            super();
            delay = 0L;
            message = "";
            delay = (long)f;
            message = s;
            network = network1;
            (new Thread(this)).start();
        }
    }


    public WordmixModul()
    {
        mainPanel = new JPanel();
        loggedIn = false;
        nickname = "";
        passwort = "";
        channel = "";
        answerSillyboy = false;
        currentRound = 0;
        questionCount = 0;
        rightAnswers = 0;
        currentQuestion = "";
    }

    public String getName()
    {
        return "Wordmix";
    }

    public void addModuleHandler(ModuleHandler modulehandler)
    {
        modulehandler.message("WordmixModul geladen...");
        handler = modulehandler;
    }

    public JComponent getGuiElement()
    {
        return mainPanel;
    }

    public void init()
    {
        learnQuestions = false;
        answerQuestions = false;
        answerMath = false;
        usePercentRule = false;
        answerDelay = 2500;
        answerDelayPerChar = 300F;
        mainPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(3, 3, 3, 3));
        JPanel jpanel = new JPanel();
        JButton jbutton = new JButton("Einloggen");
        JButton jbutton1 = new JButton("Ausloggen");
        final JTextField nickField = new JTextField();
        final JPasswordField passField = new JPasswordField();
        final JTextField channelField = new JTextField();
        final JTextField sendenField = new JTextField();
        jpanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "Nick-Einstellungen:"));
        jpanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(5, 3));
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Nickname:"));
        jpanel.add(nickField);
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Passwort:"));
        jpanel.add(passField);
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Channel:"));
        jpanel.add(channelField);
        jpanel.add(new JLabel("Sende in Channel:"));
        jpanel.add(sendenField);
        jpanel.add(jbutton);
        jpanel.add(jbutton1);
        final WordmixModul networkListener = this;
        sendenField.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                network.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(sendenField.getText()).toString(), 0);
                sendenField.setText("");
            }

            final JTextField val$sendenField;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                sendenField = jtextfield;
                super();
            }
        });
        jbutton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                if(network == null && !loggedIn)
                {
                    nickname = nickField.getText();
                    passwort = new String(passField.getPassword());
                    channel = channelField.getText();
                    network = new Network(networkListener);
                    handler.message("Quiz> Erfolgreich mit dem Knuddelsserver verbunden!");
                } else
                {
                    handler.message("Quiz> Kurioser Netzwerkfehler. (Evtl. schon Verbunden?)");
                }
            }

            final JTextField val$nickField;
            final JPasswordField val$passField;
            final JTextField val$channelField;
            final WordmixModul val$networkListener;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                nickField = jtextfield;
                passField = jpasswordfield;
                channelField = jtextfield1;
                networkListener = wordmixmodul1;
                super();
            }
        });
        jbutton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                if(network != null)
                    network.disconnect();
                else
                    handler.message("Quiz> Kurioser Netzwerkfehler. (Evtl. garnicht Verbunden?)");
            }

            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                super();
            }
        });
        JPanel jpanel1 = new JPanel();
        jpanel1.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "Datenbankeinstellungen:"));
        jpanel1.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 2));
        jpanel1.add(new JLabel("Script-URL:"));
        jpanel1.add(scriptField);
        JPanel jpanel2 = new JPanel();
        final JComboBox delayBox = new JComboBox();
        final JComboBox delayPerCharBox = new JComboBox();
        delayBox.addItem("2000");
        delayBox.addItem("2250");
        delayBox.addItem("2500");
        delayBox.addItem("2750");
        delayBox.addItem("3000");
        delayBox.addItem("3250");
        delayBox.addItem("3500");
        delayBox.addItem("3750");
        delayBox.addItem("4000");
        delayBox.addItem("4250");
        delayBox.addItem("4500");
        delayBox.addItem("4750");
        delayBox.addItem("5000");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("200");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("225");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("250");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("275");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("300");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("325");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("350");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("375");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("400");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("425");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("450");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("475");
        delayPerCharBox.addItem("500");
        delayBox.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerDelay = Integer.parseInt(delayBox.getSelectedItem().toString());
            }

            final JComboBox val$delayBox;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                delayBox = jcombobox;
                super();
            }
        });
        delayPerCharBox.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerDelayPerChar = (float)Integer.parseInt(delayPerCharBox.getSelectedItem().toString());
            }

            final JComboBox val$delayPerCharBox;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                delayPerCharBox = jcombobox;
                super();
            }
        });
        jpanel2.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "Antwortverz\366gerung:"));
        jpanel2.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 2));
        jpanel2.add(new JLabel("Mindestverz\366gerung: "));
        jpanel2.add(delayBox);
        jpanel2.add(new JLabel("Zeitverz\366gerung pro Zeichen: "));
        jpanel2.add(delayPerCharBox);
        JPanel jpanel3 = new JPanel();
        final JCheckBox optionLearn = new JCheckBox("Textfragen lernen");
        final JCheckBox optionAnswer = new JCheckBox("Textfragen beantworten");
        final JCheckBox optionMath = new JCheckBox("Mathefragen beantworten");
        JCheckBox jcheckbox = new JCheckBox("10% Regel einhalten");
        final JCheckBox optionSillyboy = new JCheckBox("M\374tzenking");
        optionLearn.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                learnQuestions = optionLearn.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionLearn;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                optionLearn = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        optionAnswer.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerQuestions = optionAnswer.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionAnswer;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        optionMath.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerMath = optionMath.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionMath;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                optionMath = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        jcheckbox.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                usePercentRule = optionAnswer.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionAnswer;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        optionSillyboy.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                answerSillyboy = optionSillyboy.isSelected();
            }

            final JCheckBox val$optionSillyboy;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                optionSillyboy = jcheckbox;
                super();
            }
        });
        jpanel3.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "Optionen:"));
        jpanel3.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 2));
        jpanel3.add(optionLearn);
        jpanel3.add(optionAnswer);
        jpanel3.add(optionMath);
        jpanel3.add(optionSillyboy);
        JPanel jpanel4 = new JPanel();
        JButton jbutton2 = new JButton("Update");
        final JLabel questionCountLabel = new JLabel("Gespeicherte Quizfragen: -1");
        jbutton2.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent actionevent)
            {
                questionCountLabel.setText((new StringBuilder()).append("Gespeicherte Quizfragen: ").append(getDatacount(scriptField.getText())).toString());
            }

            final JLabel val$questionCountLabel;
            final WordmixModul this$0;

            
            {
                this$0 = WordmixModul.this;
                questionCountLabel = jlabel;
                super();
            }
        });
        jpanel4.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder(), "Datenbankstatistik:"));
        jpanel4.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        jpanel4.add(questionCountLabel, "Center");
        jpanel4.add(jbutton2, "South");
        mainPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        JPanel jpanel5 = new JPanel();
        jpanel5.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        jpanel5.add(jpanel1, "North");
        jpanel5.add(jpanel4, "Center");
        JPanel jpanel6 = new JPanel();
        jpanel6.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        jpanel6.add(jpanel2, "South");
        jpanel6.add(jpanel3, "North");
        JPanel jpanel7 = new JPanel();
        jpanel7.setLayout(new GridLayout(2, 1, 5, 10));
        jpanel7.add(jpanel6);
        jpanel7.add(jpanel5);
        mainPanel.add(jpanel, "North");
        mainPanel.add(jpanel7, "Center");
    }

    public void kill()
    {
    }

    public void stringRecieved(Network network1, String s)
    {
        StringTokenizer stringtokenizer = new StringTokenizer(s, "\0");
        String s1 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
        if(s1.equals("(") && !loggedIn)
        {
            String s2 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            handler.message("Quiz> Sende Logindaten...");
            network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("n\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(nickname).append("\0").append(Password.getPasswd(passwort, s2)).toString(), 0);
        }
        if(s1.equals("a") && !loggedIn)
        {
            handler.message("Quiz> Login OK!");
            loggedIn = true;
            network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("a\0").append(channel).toString(), 0);
        }
        if(s1.equals("k") && !loggedIn)
        {
            handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Login aufgetreten!");
            network1.disconnect();
        }
        if(s1.equals("4"))
        {
            String s3 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            StringTokenizer stringtokenizer1 = new StringTokenizer(s3, "|");
            String s6 = stringtokenizer1.nextToken();
            handler.message((new StringBuilder()).append("Quiz> ").append(s6).append(" pingt dich!").toString());
            network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("h\0").append(s3).toString(), 0);
        }
        if(s1.equals("e"))
        {
            String s4 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            String s5 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            String s7 = stringtokenizer.nextToken();
            if(s4.equalsIgnoreCase("James"))
            {
                if(s7.indexOf("Es ist soweit,") != -1)
                {
                    handler.message("Quiz> Anfang einer Quizrunde.");
                    network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\000/ok").toString(), 0);
                    handler.message("Quiz> Nickname angemeldet!");
                }
                if((s7.startsWith("Genau _") || s7.startsWith("Zeit vorbei") || s7.startsWith("Die Zeit")) && (learnQuestions || answerSillyboy))
                {
                    handler.message("Quiz> Antwort erkannt, versuche sie in die Datenbank zu schreiben.");
                    String s8 = s7.substring(s7.indexOf(":#_") + 6, s7.indexOf(":#_"));
                    if(answerSillyboy)
                        network1.sendString((new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(s8).toString(), 0);
                    if(learnQuestions)
                        addAnswer(currentQuestion, s8, scriptField.getText());
                }
                if(s7.startsWith(":#_"))
                {
                    s7 = s7.replaceFirst(":#_", "");
                    currentQuestion = s7.substring(0, s7.indexOf(":#_"));
                    if(answerQuestions)
                    {
                        String s9 = getAnswer(currentQuestion, scriptField.getText());
                        handler.message((new StringBuilder()).append("Quiz> Suche nach der Antwort in der Datenbank => ").append(s9).toString());
                        if(!s9.equals("null"))
                        {
                            float f = 0.0F;
                            f = (float)s9.length() * answerDelayPerChar;
                            if(f < (float)answerDelay)
                                f = answerDelay;
                            new DelayedMessage(network1, (new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(s9.toLowerCase()).toString(), f);
                        }
                    }
                    if(currentQuestion.startsWith("Nennen Sie die gesuchte Zahl: ") && answerMath)
                    {
                        handler.message("Quiz> Rechne Mathefrage...");
                        currentQuestion = currentQuestion.replaceFirst("Nennen Sie die gesuchte Zahl: ", "");
                        int i = 0;
                        StringTokenizer stringtokenizer2 = new StringTokenizer(currentQuestion);
                        String s10 = "";
                        int j;
                        try
                        {
                            j = Integer.parseInt(stringtokenizer2.nextToken());
                        }
                        catch(Exception exception)
                        {
                            j = 0;
                        }
                        s10 = stringtokenizer2.nextToken();
                        int k;
                        try
                        {
                            k = Integer.parseInt(stringtokenizer2.nextToken());
                        }
                        catch(Exception exception1)
                        {
                            k = 0;
                        }
                        stringtokenizer2.nextToken();
                        int l;
                        try
                        {
                            l = Integer.parseInt(stringtokenizer2.nextToken());
                        }
                        catch(Exception exception2)
                        {
                            l = 0;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("plus"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l - k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = l - j;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j + k;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("minus"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l + k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = j - l;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j - k;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("mal"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l / k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = l / j;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j * k;
                        }
                        if(s10.equals("durch"))
                        {
                            if(j == 0)
                                i = l * k;
                            if(k == 0)
                                i = j / l;
                            if(l == 0)
                                i = j / k;
                        }
                        handler.message((new StringBuilder()).append("Quiz> Mathefrage ausgerechnet! (").append(i).append(")").toString());
                        new DelayedMessage(network1, (new StringBuilder()).append("e\0").append(channel).append("\0").append(i).toString(), answerDelay);
                    }
                }
            }
        }
    }

    public void connectionLost(Network network1)
    {
        if(network != null)
        {
            handler.message("Quiz> Verbindung zu Knuddels verloren! :'(");
            network = null;
            loggedIn = false;
        }
    }

    public void stringSend(Network network1, String s)
    {
    }

    public String getDatacount(String s)
    {
        String s1;
        URL url = new URL((new StringBuilder()).append(s).append("?action=count").toString());
        BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openConnection().getInputStream()));
        s1 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s1 == null || !s1.equals(""))
            handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Verbinden zum Datenbankscript! (Falsches Script?)");
        s1 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s1 != null)
            return s1;
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_110;
        handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Verbinden zum Datenbankscript! (Quizfragenanzahl)");
        return "-1";
    }

    public String getAnswer(String s, String s1)
    {
        String s2;
        URL url = new URL((new StringBuilder()).append(s1).append("?action=search&q=").append(URLEncoder.encode(s)).toString());
        BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openConnection().getInputStream()));
        s2 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s2 == null || !s2.equals(""))
            handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Verbinden zum Datenbankscript! (Falsches Script?)");
        s2 = bufferedreader.readLine();
        if(s2 != null && !s2.equals(""))
            return s2;
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_130;
        handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Verbinden zum Datenbankscript! (Antwortsuche)");
        return "null";
    }

    public void addAnswer(String s, String s1, String s2)
    {
        try
        {
            URL url = new URL((new StringBuilder()).append(s2).append("?action=add&q=").append(URLEncoder.encode(s)).append("&a=").append(URLEncoder.encode(s1)).toString());
            BufferedReader bufferedreader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openConnection().getInputStream()));
            String s3 = bufferedreader.readLine();
            if(s3 == null || !s3.equals(""))
                handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Verbinden zum Datenbankscript! (Falsches Script?)");
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable)
        {
            handler.message("Quiz> Fehler beim Verbinden zum Datenbankscript! (Antworteintrag)");
        }
    }

    private ModuleHandler handler;
    private JPanel mainPanel;
    private boolean loggedIn;
    private String nickname;
    private String passwort;
    private String channel;
    private String senden;
    private final JTextField scriptField = new JTextField("http://localhost/quiz.php");
    private boolean learnQuestions;
    private boolean answerQuestions;
    private boolean answerMath;
    private boolean usePercentRule;
    private boolean answerSillyboy;
    private int answerDelay;
    private float answerDelayPerChar;
    private Network network;
    private int currentRound;
    private int questionCount;
    private int rightAnswers;
    private String currentQuestion;
















}
```



```
--------------------Configuration: <Default>--------------------
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:49: call to super must be first statement in constructor
            super();
                 ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:133: cannot assign a value to final variable sendenField
                sendenField = jtextfield;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:133: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jtextfield
                sendenField = jtextfield;
                              ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:134: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:163: cannot assign a value to final variable nickField
                nickField = jtextfield;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:163: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jtextfield
                nickField = jtextfield;
                            ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:164: cannot assign a value to final variable passField
                passField = jpasswordfield;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:164: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jpasswordfield
                passField = jpasswordfield;
                            ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:165: cannot assign a value to final variable channelField
                channelField = jtextfield1;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:165: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jtextfield1
                channelField = jtextfield1;
                               ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:166: cannot assign a value to final variable networkListener
                networkListener = wordmixmodul1;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:166: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable wordmixmodul1
                networkListener = wordmixmodul1;
                                  ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:167: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:185: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:235: cannot assign a value to final variable delayBox
                delayBox = jcombobox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:235: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jcombobox
                delayBox = jcombobox;
                           ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:236: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:252: cannot assign a value to final variable delayPerCharBox
                delayPerCharBox = jcombobox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:252: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jcombobox
                delayPerCharBox = jcombobox;
                                  ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:253: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:281: cannot assign a value to final variable optionLearn
                optionLearn = jcheckbox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:281: local variable jcheckbox is accessed from within inner class; needs to be declared final
                optionLearn = jcheckbox;
                              ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:282: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:298: cannot assign a value to final variable optionAnswer
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:298: local variable jcheckbox is accessed from within inner class; needs to be declared final
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                               ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:299: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:315: cannot assign a value to final variable optionMath
                optionMath = jcheckbox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:315: local variable jcheckbox is accessed from within inner class; needs to be declared final
                optionMath = jcheckbox;
                             ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:316: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:332: cannot assign a value to final variable optionAnswer
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:332: local variable jcheckbox is accessed from within inner class; needs to be declared final
                optionAnswer = jcheckbox;
                               ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:333: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:349: cannot assign a value to final variable optionSillyboy
                optionSillyboy = jcheckbox;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:349: local variable jcheckbox is accessed from within inner class; needs to be declared final
                optionSillyboy = jcheckbox;
                                 ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:350: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:375: cannot assign a value to final variable questionCountLabel
                questionCountLabel = jlabel;
                ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:375: cannot find symbol
symbol: variable jlabel
                questionCountLabel = jlabel;
                                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:376: call to super must be first statement in constructor
                super();
                     ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:577: undefined label: MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_110
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_110;
        ^
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java:593: undefined label: MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_130
        break MISSING_BLOCK_LABEL_130;
        ^
Note: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Desktop\kheatbox_deluxe_fuer_cnuddelz.de\Kheatbox Deluxe fuer Cnuddelz.de\WordmixModul.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
40 errors

Process completed.
```


Hat Leider nix geholffen wenn ich sie weg mache dann kommen 40 errors seht hier Bitte weiterhin um hilfe :-(


----------

